# Randomness



## thebeginning (Mar 10, 2005)

there is now a place to post your random photos.  anything that is strange but not abstract goes here. preferably something that is just pointless.  

yesterday i walked around my house and just randomly took pictures.  so that is mine.

some foil:





some coins:




a rip in my pants:





i hope everyone gets the point of this thread....because there isnt one.  it should be fun.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 11, 2005)

All of the following were just "play" - taken out of boredom, or, in the case of this first one, when I was 'suffering from the drip disease' and was looking for some nice bowl into which to drip my water:

*Link gone *

The following two I took on different occasions out of the car window while waiting for my daughter to either come out of the swimming pool or the dance studio... waiting for her to come back from somewhere seems to have become large part of my life...

*Link gone *

 The last one is my desk, still with the old computer, while I was working on a translation:

*Link gone *

(I have TONS of random photos that don't go into any category and would normally never been shown, either. So thanks for the idea, beginning)


----------



## photong (Apr 4, 2005)

I couldn't find anything else similar. So here we go:


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 4, 2005)

Photong: here is the existing theme on just "random things".


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 4, 2005)

I dug the existing theme up for you, Photong. Now all Corry has to do is merge these two.


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2005)

Threads merged!  Thanks LaFoto!  You're an awesome help!


----------



## photographiti (Apr 5, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> The last one is my desk, still with the old computer, while I was working on a translation:



Interesting..what do you translate?


----------



## photong (Apr 5, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Photong: here is the existing theme on just "random things".



I searched to word random, no wonder I couldn't find it  Thank you.


----------



## LaFoto (May 6, 2005)

More very random photos:
*Link gone * 

Close-up of a sweater I knitted for myself lately
*Link gone * 

Part of our living room/lounge, whatever is your word for that room (the one where you are mostly, with the TV set in - well, there's only ONE TV-set in all our house, anyway).
*Link gone *


----------



## Peter Murphy (May 7, 2005)

The info for the song played through the entire commercial break.





I couldn't tell you anything, except, those are my friends.


----------



## lilithvalentine (May 7, 2005)

*evil grin* here's a couple of random pictures I have floating around..





Just cos I have cool slippers!





Being a music lover, and the whole wanting to work in radio.. these things are a big part of my life lol





Just cos a friend of mine asked me what the highway's looked like lol hey i was on a road trip i figured why not.

lol i've got tonnes more.. i specialise in random photo's


----------



## castrol (May 5, 2006)

I haven't seen a post like this since I have been here (very short time) but
they are always some of the most enjoyable posts to read for me. Everyone 
posts a random photo they have taken. No subject, no particular guidelines,
just post up a cool picture. And if someone would remove the apostrophe from my title...

I'll start it off... the typical water drip photo.


----------



## LaFoto (May 5, 2006)

This is a cool, and super-huge pic. Wow.
I think this is a good theme for the Photo Themes ... that is where we have collections running of photos that follow a theme and everyone adds their photo to it once they have something new to add.

We could merge this one with the existing theme "Total Randomness" (I think something like that does exist over there). I'll go take a look.

And why would you want the apostrophe removed?
It is a genitive.
So it belongs.
Quite right where it is.


----------



## Ani_CA (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's to get you started. Some random ones i took today...











keep this going. post your shots too!


----------



## ShootHoops (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice ones. I love the pup shot.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Ani-CA, as you can see, we already have a thread in which to collect our random photos, so I merged your new one with the existing one here in the Photo Themes.


----------



## Ani_CA (Apr 26, 2007)

haha ooops. sweet! i tried searching for it but had way too many results :-( Maybe put more keywords in like Offical thread for your random photos or something like that? just an idea.

here's a new one. i believe this belonged to a blue subary WRX


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 26, 2007)

Random photos make up my photographic life!

(This is what I normally do when I'm home sick. )

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.





3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeaaa, I'm home sick a lot. 

If you want any explanations on the more frightening ones, I'll be glad to give 'em. (Hence #7).


----------



## J7CK (Jul 13, 2008)

*Link gone *


----------



## amkphotography (Jul 19, 2008)

No real reason for these photos, hence why I am posting them in 'randomness' so here ya go, enjoy!





Wishful thinking -- I was wishing I could tell someone this, but then I ended up doing it recently.





Just waiting for the french toast to come, took a picture of the syrup.





An unlit candle.





Seriously no reason for this picture.


----------



## zandman (Jul 20, 2008)

here's mine.


----------



## DragonHeart (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## sarallyn (Jul 25, 2008)

some friends and I found this guy taped to an awards case in school, so I took some pictures and we put up "found" posters. haaaaa, the things we do when we're high.


----------



## Crazydad (Jul 25, 2008)

*Link gone *


----------



## flygning (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## bradster76 (Aug 10, 2008)

A very badly done statue of....someone.





And last but not least, my 9weight, St. Croix fly rod and a Florida beach. What's not to like??


----------



## Budget Media Pro (May 25, 2010)

We all live diverse lives, and we each get to do many different things on a daily basis. I wanted to start a thread where we could share things we see, or shoot throughout our daily lives. There is allot of talent on this forum, and allot of glass. Please keep to posting 1 photo per day, as with this much talent this thread would get cluttered awful fast! 

I'll start off with my most current photo. It took place last Saturday night, at the Chesapeake Jubilee.



(click the photo to make it larger)


----------



## reznap (May 25, 2010)

This thread kind of belongs in the "Photo Themes" section.  I expect a mod will move it sooner or later..

Here's my contribution.  Statue of David at the Cleveland Museum of Art.  Taken Friday May 21.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2010)

Shot yesterday during a break between meetings at the local junior college.


----------



## tjones8611 (May 25, 2010)

This was random photo taken in April, near St. Simmons Island in GA.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2010)

reznap said:


> Here's my contribution. Statue of David at the Cleveland Museum of Art. Taken Friday May 21.


Nice. Kind of gray in the lower right corner though.


----------



## arios23 (May 25, 2010)

I like them all


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2010)

tjones8611 said:


> This was random photo taken in April, near St. Simmons Island in GA.


 
I moved the Sun back into the sky, and did a couple of other quicky random things to your random photo. There is a little posterization on the left in the sky. Gotta love JPEGs. :banghead:


----------



## sleist (May 25, 2010)

A relative -


----------



## white (May 25, 2010)

Been printing up a storm lately. In total, I have about 50 2x2" prints that I am using as props for a series of photographs.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 25, 2010)

Random, from today.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 26, 2010)

I'll play along.






Took yesterday while testing my new dual 45 degree split prism focusing screen.  I liked the lighting and textures.


----------



## Michaelintraining (May 26, 2010)

Took this about a week or two ago out riding with my friends, thought it fitted in well with the different lifestyles. Didn't notice he was coming and quickly snapped it as he passed. Pretty pleased with the shot


----------



## Stormchase (May 26, 2010)

Well talking about how everyone is diverse and shooting our daily lives... here is my life a lot of the time.
This was a random shot from about a week ago!


----------



## Michaelintraining (May 26, 2010)

Stormchase said:


>


I love that picture. So calm and tranquil.


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Random, from today.


I *hate* the word random applied to a photograph. In my mind it means just program the camera shutter to fire at random intervals, regardless of waht it's pointed at.

You choose that shot. You thought it was interesting enough to frame and release the shutter, negating the tag "random", IMO.

Interesting subject, but seems to lean to the right (I don't think it really does) and the curves in the main subject convey a sense of motion that feel diminished by the central composition.


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2010)

FattyMcJ said:


> I'll play along....
> ... Took yesterday while testing my new dual 45 degree split prism focusing screen. I liked the lighting and textures.


Nice lighting FattyMcJ! :thumbup:

A simple subject with just enough color and variation in texture to add a ton of interest (the splash of yellow). But, slightly tilted to the right adding a discordant sense of balance.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 26, 2010)

KmH said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Random, from today.
> ...



I think he meant "randomly chosen from the sum of the days shots".  Not random composition.

At least that's how I perceived the point of this thread, randomly _chosen_ shots from your most recent activity.


----------



## SwissJ (May 26, 2010)

Well then, here's my randomly chosen shot of the train yard for the 7 train.


----------



## taraj_00 (May 26, 2010)

Here's a random shot from a quick stopover at the USS Alabama


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 26, 2010)

KmH said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Random, from today.
> ...


 
I hate the word random too, but it's what the thread starter asked for, so I played along. 

It is a shot of a window in the 40 story building that I look at everyday at work. I tried some different things, and that's what I came up with. I liked the dynamic center reflection, contrasting the rigid grid composition. I'll look into rotating the image, to make the grid more dynamic, and see what I think.

Thanks, KmH


----------



## Budget Media Pro (May 26, 2010)

I'll clarify the random. Random as in no themes. If you see something you think others may not get to see, share it with them.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 27, 2010)

SwissJ said:


> Well then, here's my randomly chosen shot of the train yard for the 7 train.



Tilt-shift?  Maybe it's my eyes, but it looks like either tilt-shift or a model.  Either way, pretty cool to see since I've never seen a place like this. :thumbup:


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 27, 2010)

taraj_00 said:


> Here's a random shot from a quick stopover at the USS Alabama



Oh man, you lined it up almost perfectly but used a shallow DoF! I want to see that building it's aiming at and the end of the gun in focus too! lol


----------



## taraj_00 (May 27, 2010)

Ah, I know   LOL... I had the camera in my right hand a 6 month old screaming her little head off in my left, so in the rush to get the pictures I didn't mess with changing settings... grr haha!


----------



## Budget Media Pro (May 27, 2010)

Portsmouth, VA on a rare day with a rainbow!



(click to make the image go bigger)


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 28, 2010)

Along the same lines as above...Learning my new macro lens.


----------



## Budget Media Pro (May 28, 2010)

(click to make it go larger)


----------



## Einstein (May 28, 2010)

How random is it to come across a dead or sleeping bee in a lilly? (i know the phots not great i need to do some pp).


----------



## alarionov (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Unicycle1348 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Budget Media Pro (May 29, 2010)

(click to watch it grow bigger)


----------



## Budget Media Pro (May 31, 2010)

Is spring really over now?



(click on the photo to make it go much bigger)


----------



## Budget Media Pro (Jun 5, 2010)

Out on another adventure today.



(click to make it go as large as you want)


----------



## Big McLargeHuge (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr. Casual, ace photographer, advanced, one handed, shoot the wife technique :


----------



## KmH (Jun 5, 2010)

This model could only do one pose, and a stiff looking one at that.


----------



## KKJUN (Jun 6, 2010)

Random shot from the skate park.


----------



## JasonLambert (Jun 6, 2010)

KmH said:


> Mr. Casual, ace photographer, advanced, one handed, shoot the wife technique :




Well at least he got the camera down to her level!


----------



## KmH (Jun 6, 2010)

JasonLambert said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Casual, ace photographer, advanced, one handed, shoot the wife technique :
> ...


Yep! I should have noted that. :er:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 6, 2010)

I merged Budget Media Pro's thread on ONE RANDOM PHOTO per day with the existing thread "Randomness" in the Photo Themes.

And while we started with huge collections of random pics, it might be wise to follow Budget Media Pro's idea of only posting one per day.

The most random photo I've taken of late (and with the mobile!) was this one:






I had to capture that "mileage" (it's kilometres run by my car)! Had to.


----------



## bobnr32 (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the fact that this Istanbul cafe is self service


----------



## Budget Media Pro (Jun 12, 2010)

(click to make the photo much bigger)


----------



## Rob_W (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Budget Media Pro (Jun 18, 2010)

(click to see him fly)


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Dominantly (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Budget Media Pro (Jun 19, 2010)

(click to dive in)


----------



## bobnr32 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Budget Media Pro (Jun 21, 2010)

(click to quench your thirst)


----------



## Budget Media Pro (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone else got photos?


----------



## Budget Media Pro (Jul 10, 2010)

(click to scratch & sniff)


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, these were quite randomly taken...!

















Those things were "just there"...


----------



## Big McLargeHuge (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Dominantly (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is another random shot


----------



## lovemeformetori (May 11, 2012)

Just a few of my billion pictures


----------



## KmH (May 11, 2012)

Since the thread was nearly 2 years dead, and many of the photos have been deleted, we'll dig it a deeper grave.


----------

